# Wild hair, took up guitar lessons at age 58



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, between now and dead, as Dr. Laura Schlesinger says, what do I want to accomplish? Well, went to Costa Rica and ziplined. White water rafted various rivers. Will go skydiving. Will get up to Canada and stalk elk or some big game, not to shoot, but to just see nature. Saw Grand Canyon and Vegas and will get up to Yosemite to see Yogi Bear and BooBoo. So, what else? Guitar. Play a set at a club. Well, first second Friday in August, I went and got a used amp, a stand, and a new Squier Bullet Telecaster in foam green. Trying to shoot for 15 to 30 minutes a night. Been watching you tube videos to teach myself strumming and chords.

Fast Forward. Still practicing guitar. 26 days into it. Learned 7 chords. C major is hard. So is G. And sometimes my fingers deaden strings. Oh and a D2 as they call it, or D plus 6 over 9. Learned that to play Horse with No Name. Simple but yet hard for me. Singing while playing, not as easy as it looks. Sorta slows me down. But if it was not challenging I probably would lose interest. No sense in singing to it yet, lol. Beale Street is so far away. I am having fun. Gotta make my fingers longer. And my pinky locks up at times.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

At 64, I would love to pick up a acoustical guitar again ( like HS-class of 72).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Given a choice, I'd learn the cello.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Given a choice, I'd learn the cello.


I played trumpet in middle/high school, college, and drum & bugle corps (total of about 15 years). However, my daughter wanted to learn to play the cello. When she started taking lessons, I was fascinated with the instrument. So powerful and delicate at the same time. It was the opposite of the brass instrument that dominated my musical life. So, I am paying for her lessons. But, I am learning as well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When I lived in SoCal a member of our church was a retired cop, gun nut and . . . very accomplished cellist. If I could go back and do it over, instead of the flute I'd have taken up the cello. The idea of spending my evenings working over Baroque cello concerti is really appealing. However, I shall probably revert to my previous activity, woodworking . . . just as soon as I get the bling-blanged dust collection system finished!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been playing since I was 14. I learn something new almost every week. 

Once your fingers get limber and your muscle memory kicks in it gets easier, but never easy. I think it is best to learn on an acoustic since ones fingers become stronger faster. Once you get the acoustic down, the switch to electric is a breeze. I remember the first time I picked up a well set up Les Paul gold top...I was blown away. 

Bouncing back and forth between the acoustic and electric helps keep one from falling into a rut. And a quality guitar is much-much easier to play than a poorly set up el cheapo. I have seen kids work themselves to death trying to learn to play a piece of junk. For sub $500 you can get a nice Japanese Squire strat that is outstanding. 

After 3 months, you should be able to play the basic chords of half the Stones catalog. 

Good luck and rock on....

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've wanted to learn how to pick a five string Banjo for as long as I can remember, but I never have...it seems, like it is with computers and a lack of Cyber-aptitude, that I have not a vestige of musical talent and I never took the plunge. Although both of my daughters can play several musical instruments and sang in various choral groups as they were growing up. :icon_scratch:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I have played the Sax (Alto) for many years. I was in a County Jazz band at 14 and progressed into playing in "rock" bands in the 80's, but all everyone wanted to hear was the Baker Street Riff, or Careless whisper.....
I played Bye Bye Blackbird with BB King in Clarksdale Ms in early 90's, totally unplanned or expected, but a joy.
I have a few guitars which I pick at but will never be anything other than a strummer.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I always say that everyone should learn to play at least two musical instruments: the piano (for music theory) and something portable (that you'll actually use to express your musical talents.)

The guitar is about the perfect portable instrument. Sure, there are *more* portable instruments (like a clarinet... if you want to be the guy on the beach by the bonfire playing a clarinet), but nothing has the romance of walking down some street in Seville (or wherever) carrying your guitar case!

(And FWIW, learning a musical instrument in middle age and beyond is terrific for cognitive health.)

DH

PS. I play tenor sax... fair warning, not really that portable!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> if you want to be the guy on the beach by the bonfire playing a clarinet...
> PS. I play tenor sax... fair warning, not really that portable!


Sax on the beach?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Aha! Perhaps I could master a Kazoo...you know, they actually sell them on Amazon! Is that considered to be a real musical instrument? :icon_scratch:


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I kept one in my guitar case. brass coloured.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I play the radio quite frequently!  And I should have taken up the violin instead of golf - it would have been much easier!!

memphislawyer:
Think of starting a group called "The Memphis Hot Sauce!"


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the fingering will come as will my fingers hitting the right string and pressing hard enough to not make a buzz. Sometimes, I use my pinkie and it wants to lock up, but heck, it was never really used to this kind of work, lol. 

Lessons: I have watched a guy names Marty Scwartz and another named Nate Savage on you tube. I guess it is to learn the chords. Both have videos on ten songs to play using two chords and then one for three chords. It is just a matter of grabbing the guitar and sitting down with it and replicating what they teach for 15 to 20 minutes. Maybe next month (today marks one month that I have had the guitar) I will get a live lesson.

Thinking of getting an acoustic guitar for the office to learn on that as well. Beats having to drag the electric to the office and back. Besides, I read where it is a bit harder on the hands so that would be good to build up dexterity and hand strength and stretching. I tend to overlook things so I am reading up on what a "best" or "best value" beginner acoustic guitar is. May just run down to a pawn shop or the local used guitar store.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Got the acoustic, an Ibanez PC12MHE-OPN, mahagony.

Today, I am transitioning. Been watching guitarjamz and also Justinguitar and now there is MarkTheguitarguy on Yahoo. I am seeing that there are various ways to hold the pick, strum, even make chords. So, I have learned 8 chords and can go between A and D pretty smoothly. Deadening of some strings happen but I just move on. Mike says practice technique five to ten minutes, and then just tackle a song I like for 15 and then finish with 10 minutes playing one I already know (which is zero at this point). 

At some point it seems I may need to download a metronome app and then sometimes I read that I need to tap my foot, which could be like using the metronome. I also feel that scales will be important and bar chords. but I want to tackle 3 or 4 easy songs that I can actually play, beginning to end, and maybe even sing to, and be able to whip the guitar out for company at the house. Then, this other stuff may follow. That seem like a reasonable plan? And at some point, probably take a guitar lesson.

First song, Free Falling by Tom Petty


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Good plan.

Try Brown Eyed Girl,
Country Roads, and Maragaritaville for simple songs that one doesn’t have to do much thinking to remember the words while strumming.

I don’t use scales much as a part of learning like I did on the piano since most of basic guitar is chord driven.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a guitar player. I sometimes record in a studio. If I lived in that area, I would come and give you lessons.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Adventure Wolf said:


> I'm a guitar player. I sometimes record in a studio. If I lived in that area, I would come and give you lessons.


Thank you


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Today is a great day - Guitar Center sent me $40 to spend as I see fit in the next week. So I am going to get some Elixir strings for my acoustic guitar, a string cutting tool and a winder, and then with the $9 or so left, I will get a backup set of strings for the electric guitar. That sound okay or would someone suggest something else?

Edit: Got some Ernie Ball 9 guage superslinkies for the electric, elixer nanoweb 10s for the acoustic, a string cutter (needlenose pliers it looks like) and a dunlop winder to keep in the acoustic gig bag and a cheaper winder for the electric guitar gig bag (and I can always bring the cutter the next day to snip off the end, but at least I can change strings on the electic, which now is at the office and the acoustic, since it is louder, at home)


----------

